# Absolutely phenomenal watefowl "offseason"



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

It has been an ABSOLUTELY phenomenal "offseason" for us on the waterfowl side! We have added 5 additional properties that are as good or better than anything we already had. The icing on the cake came when we locked down one of the oldest roost in the county off 1162 that had previously never been leased out. With the addition of all these new properties & roost, we will really be able to manage the birds like never before. Throw in all the work we have been doing since the Spring to maximize each ponds habitat potential and you have a great recipe for success!

If you're looking for a quality duck or goose hunt for this upcoming season, you won't find anyone that has more quality property or that manages the birds better than us.

If you're looking for an executive duck club, you won't find one that rest/rotates there ponds more than us. With over twice as many ponds as groups & with minimal hunting pressure, you couldn't ask for a better club setup than what we offer.

If you're interested in either day hunting ducks or geese with us or would like more information about our duck club option, please contact us and we'll be happy to get you more information.

It's been a super busy and productive week so far. Sunk in 3 pit blind, pulled out 3 tub blinds to be moved to new property and blocked off a ton of stuff ahead of this rain; that was just Monday. LCRA started giving us water Tuesday morning, not sure how much we'll actually need now, but we'll take it while we can get it. Our obsession for waterfowl is real! Teal season is right around the corner and then regular season will be here before you know it.

Only weekdays left open for teal season!

For more details or to book contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
[email protected]
www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------

